# Dear Canon... R5 and R6 Firmware Upgrade and Feature Requests



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Greetings CanonRumors members and Canon enthusiasts,

After the exciting announcement of the R5 and R6 last week, we learned a lot about the new features that will be available in these cameras. Canon has indicated that they are listening to user feedback, and will hopefully be making firmware improvements to these bodies based on customer experiences once we start receiving the cameras. These improvements are likely to include both new functionality and refinements to existing features.

Do you have a firmware upgrade and/or new feature request for Canon? If so, please add it as a reply below (one idea per reply). If the feature that you are hoping for is already listed, please use the like () feature, so we don't wind up with a ton of duplicates, but Canon can also see how popular that idea is.

With any luck, Canon will see the consolidated feedback from this thread and hopefully incorporate it in future firmware releases. Let's make it easy for Canon to incorporate your great ideas!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

The firmware updates are already decided based on feedback from the employees and pro's that tried the cameras over the past few months. It takes 6 months to develop and test firmware upgrades, so rather than delay the introduction further, they plan to add features or fix minor things later. When its extremely urgent, they can do it in two months for a single feature.

Canon does not read this forum to get ideas for firmware from those who have not even used the cameras. A few Canon employees may be reading the forum, but not from Japan. Japan is reluctant to incorporate suggestions from the US users, it takes a lot to get them to listen.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Canon was proud to announce in the product videos released so far that they are actively listening to user feedback. There are already reports that Canon may be working to address the public's request for more video options, such as IPB and Canon Log 3 (it is also possible that they were already working on these items before they got so much attention). Canon may never read this forum, but I suspect that with a product as hyped up as this, Canon employees are actively monitoring what people think, so it could be useful to keep the information organized. I am not under any illusions that firmware upgrades will happen very quickly, but there is no harm in gathering ideas that could potentially improve these products over time, since many people will keep these bodies for years. 

I agree that feedback from people who have used the camera is most helpful when referring to existing functionality, and I would hope that no one is going to make a criticism here about an existing feature not being good enough if they have not tried it themselves. That's not the point of this thread. However, for features that are missing entirely, there is no need to wait until the camera is in your hands to know that you would like to see it in a future update. I'll provide some example ideas below. I'm not claiming credit for these ideas, just consolidating some of the many requests that I have seen.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Pixel shift functionality for ultra high MP stills images


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Higher (or unlimited) flash synch speeds


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Landscape Panoramic mode that stitches images in-camera


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: AF point linked spot metering mode


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Pre-shot buffer, like Olympus Pro Capture


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Software ND Filter


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Astrophotography features, like star tracking/autofocus


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Focus bracketing request: first initial position in the middle of bracketed shots instead of starting the bracket at the focused position and increasing focus distance only.


----------



## pmjm (Jul 13, 2020)

Product: R5
Request: 4K video oversampled at 6K. Might require a crop, but could generate less heat than the 8K oversampling and allow for longer record times.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 13, 2020)

pmjm said:


> Product: R5
> Request: 4K video oversampled at 6K. Might require a crop, but could generate less heat than the 8K oversampling and allow for longer record times.



AIUI there's already a crop mode that oversamples it at 5.1k. Do you want a specific 6k mode or do you want a slider that goes from 1x to 2x crop with a lot of values in between?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Canon was proud to announce in the product videos released so far that they are actively listening to user feedback. There are already reports that Canon may be working to address the public's request for more video options, such as IPB and Canon Log 3 (it is also possible that they were already working on these items before they got so much attention). Canon may never read this forum, but I suspect that with a product as hyped up as this, Canon employees are actively monitoring what people think, so it could be useful to keep the information organized. I am not under any illusions that firmware upgrades will happen very quickly, but there is no harm in gathering ideas that could potentially improve these products over time, since many people will keep these bodies for years.
> 
> I agree that feedback from people who have used the camera is most helpful when referring to existing functionality, and I would hope that no one is going to make a criticism here about an existing feature not being good enough if they have not tried it themselves. That's not the point of this thread. However, for features that are missing entirely, there is no need to wait until the camera is in your hands to know that you would like to see it in a future update. I'll provide some example ideas below. I'm not claiming credit for these ideas, just consolidating some of the many requests that I have seen.


Canon does have a web site where they listen to requests, providing they explain why its needed as opposed to what is provided. They seldom add now features, but if a feature was already planned and had to be turned off pending a fix, they do follow up.

Why would a person want focus bracketing to start in the center of a object? Then, where would it go? What software could process it? Some sort of rational reasoning would help a person understand why it should be different than the standard of working from near to far. By going from near to far, you assure that the closest part of the object can be in focus and not nearer than the lens will focus. There is a good reason for things like that.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2020)

Product R5 and R6:

Request: *Aperture bracketing* (relative to current aperture chosen):

Menu choices:
Aperture bracket: on/off
#stops per step: 1:9
#steps wider: 0:9
#steps narrower: 0:9

Use example:
(current aperture is f4)
#stops per step is 1, #steps wider is 1, #steps narrower is 2
Exposures taken at f2.8, f4, f5.6, f8

Use example:
(lens aperture is f1.4 to f22)
(current aperture is f4)
#stops per step is 4, #steps wider is 1(or more), #steps narrower is 2(or more)
Exposures taken at f1.4(limited to widest), f4, f16, f22(limited to narrowest)


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 14, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon does have a web site where they listen to requests, providing they explain why its needed as opposed to what is provided. They seldom add now features, but if a feature was already planned and had to be turned off pending a fix, they do follow up.
> 
> Why would a person want focus bracketing to start in the center of a object? Then, where would it go? What software could process it? Some sort of rational reasoning would help a person understand why it should be different than the standard of working from near to far. By going from near to far, you assure that the closest part of the object can be in focus and not nearer than the lens will focus. There is a good reason for things like that.



But you do agree that setting the near and far distance yourself and have the camera work out the needed number of steps is a worthwhile option, right?


----------



## pmjm (Jul 14, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> AIUI there's already a crop mode that oversamples it at 5.1k. Do you want a specific 6k mode or do you want a slider that goes from 1x to 2x crop with a lot of values in between?



It's the R6 that oversamples at 5.1K. The R5 only does it at 8K (well, 7.7 but approximately the same) and generates nearly as much heat as shooting natively in 8K. I figured a 6K oversample with a crop would be a good compromise between heat generation and the higher quality 4K achieved from oversampling.

Edit: My mistake! Just found a mention of the 5.1K crop spec today and had never seen it before. That should suffice!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon does have a web site where they listen to requests, providing they explain why its needed as opposed to what is provided. They seldom add now features, but if a feature was already planned and had to be turned off pending a fix, they do follow up.
> 
> Why would a person want focus bracketing to start in the center of a object? Then, where would it go? What software could process it? Some sort of rational reasoning would help a person understand why it should be different than the standard of working from near to far. By going from near to far, you assure that the closest part of the object can be in focus and not nearer than the lens will focus. There is a good reason for things like that.


If there was yet another focus bracketing option added where you could focus on the far distance of a bracket and press a button and then focus on the near distance of a bracket and press the shutter button, then the camera could work out the rest to get the perfect bracket between them. I would welcome that mode as an addition, too.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 14, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Product: R5 and R6
> Request: Higher (or unlimited) flash synch speeds


You can’t beat physics with firmware.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Ability to make 1-point AF and Spot AF focus points smaller.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Ability to select which items appear in the Q Menu


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Ability to choose max ISO Increments for the Auto ISO range in 1/3 stop increments instead of just full stop increments.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Ability to use MF while in servo mode. Would automatically temporarily switch the camera to one shot while using MF, so menus don't have to be used if in servo mode and the camera needs some help focusing more precisely.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Ability to program the rate button to something else.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Ability to see exact battery percentage without going in the menus to ensure that we can see exactly when burst speeds start to be reversed.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: When using the magnifier, would like to be able to use the MF peaking and focus guide features.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 16, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: With servo AF, allow user to decide if they want the shutter half press to return camera to normal view (current setting) or if they want to re-initiate the auto-focus to confirm more precise focus when magnified.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 16, 2020)

OK, I'm game:

R5: 1080p 120 fps mode. If you can manage even faster modes, add them too. But 120 fps ought to be doable on the SD card given some of the 4K modes that can go onto that card. (This may or may not apply to the R6 as well, I just haven't paid much attention to it so I don't know.)

R5: Put the video crop mode into the same submenu where you can set time lapse and slow mo, rather than one level above them. (Again, apply to the R6 if applicable.)

R5: Allow the Rate button to be reassigned. (Again, apply to the R6 if applicable.)


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 17, 2020)

Product: R5 
Request: More Custom modes! It's been 2-3 historically because they had to fit on a dial, but now that there is no dial, we could fit more. And it would be nice to be able to choose the name or add a description too!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 17, 2020)

Product: R5 
Request: I would like to see a few more options to choose from in the M-Fn area.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 17, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: It would be great to see more options in the Register/Recall shooting functions list such as AI Servo.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 17, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Ability to save/backup/restore camera settings to/from memory card


----------



## vjlex (Aug 17, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: switching to Video Mode settings with M-Fn button (or any other available single button)


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 17, 2020)

Product R5 and R6
Request: Allow a timer delay function, which can be assigned to most buttons (including the rate button). Pressing that button takes you to the timer delay screen where you can set a delay of 0(none), 2, 10 seconds or a user specified value. Another line there lets you choose if the timer delay value is cleared (or kept) after each use.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 17, 2020)

Product R5 and R6
Request: Add a video setting for "video movement trigger" (or whatever you want to call it). If you enable this then you can take a long video on a tripod of a mostly non-moving area, and the video will record if there is any motion (by a moving animal typically) and won't record if there is no motion. A menu line can let the user specify the number of seconds before & after each motion segment where it will also record video.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 17, 2020)

Product R5 and R6
Request: For focus bracketing, allow 2 choices:

1) A single shutter release will start a focus bracket. The user has a menu line slider to specify where the initial focus position is relative to the front and back of the focus range. If set to "front" then it behaves the way the focus bracket currently works. Set in the middle (for example) between the front & back and the camera will make sure that that the initial focal length is in the middle of the focus bracket, etc. The user still sets the number of steps and the distance of each step as it currently exists.

2) Two shutter releases are used. The first shutter release will use the focus distance to set the back focal distance, and the second shutter release uses the focus distance (which was moved closer) to set the front focal distance and start the focus bracket. The user sets the number of steps to use, or the step size to use (but not both, as the camera figures out the other one).


----------



## SteveC (Aug 17, 2020)

Which reminds me how irritated I was by the way exposure bracketing works in single shot mode. You have to actually press the shutter three times, and if you lose count somehow, or forget you're in that mode, you're never going to figure out why the camera is misbehaving and underexposing then overexposing. Exposure bracketing and white balance bracketing should cause a burst of the proper length even in single shot mode, since you obviously want three or five (or however many) shots. I imagine this is true for focus bracketing too.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 17, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Which reminds me how irritated I was by the way exposure bracketing works in single shot mode. You have to actually press the shutter three times, and if you lose count somehow, or forget you're in that mode, you're never going to figure out why the camera is misbehaving and underexposing then overexposing. Exposure bracketing and white balance bracketing should cause a burst of the proper length even in single shot mode, since you obviously want three or five (or however many) shots. I imagine this is true for focus bracketing too.


That's something I like better in the G7X II and the G5X II, and have trouble adjusting to on my 6D2. The result is that I don't use exposure bracketing as much on the 6D2, since getting there is a multiple step operation, considering that I want to set a burst mode to keep from having to do the counting. On the G cameras there is a handy exposure compensation dial (maybe too handy) around the mode dial. If that is not on 0, the bracketing centers around that altered exposure.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 17, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Which reminds me how irritated I was by the way exposure bracketing works in single shot mode. You have to actually press the shutter three times, and if you lose count somehow, or forget you're in that mode, you're never going to figure out why the camera is misbehaving and underexposing then overexposing. Exposure bracketing and white balance bracketing should cause a burst of the proper length even in single shot mode, since you obviously want three or five (or however many) shots. I imagine this is true for focus bracketing too.


You **CAN** do 3(or more or less) - shot exposure bracketing with the R5 with a single press. I have it set up as my main way to shoot. Use the M-fn button and select the 2nd from left choice (for single shot/multi shot/timer delay choices). Choose the multi shot H+ setting (best). Now, with the exposure already set up to do 3(for example) different exposures, just press and **HOLD** the exposure button long enough for the 3 shots to finish (it won't do more than that even though you continue holding the button). DONE! Ta-Da! Note: if you don't hold it long enough to finish the 3 shots then you will have the bad behavior in your next shots that you already mentioned. That's why I use the multi shot H+ setting as it finishes the 3 shots the quickest!

Focus bracketing is a different beast, and *very poorly setup* by Canon (the same poor setup as my Olympus EM1_II) - so poorly setup that I find it useless. That's why I made my suggestion to fix it above - that fix would be **awesome*!*


----------



## stevelee (Aug 17, 2020)

I haven’t ever tried focus bracketing in my G-series cameras. The actual focal length of the little lens even zoomed in gives a great deal of depth of field anyway. I’ll try it sometimes for grins. I have been known of course to do focus stacking with shots from my 6D2 mounted on a rail.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 17, 2020)

Multi-shot high res mode. Please


----------



## SteveC (Aug 17, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> You **CAN** do 3(or more or less) - shot exposure bracketing with the R5 with a single press. I have it set up as my main way to shoot. Use the M-fn button and select the 2nd from left choice (for single shot/multi shot/timer delay choices). Choose the multi shot H+ setting (best). Now, with the exposure already set up to do 3(for example) different exposures, just press and **HOLD** the exposure button long enough for the 3 shots to finish (it won't do more than that even though you continue holding the button). DONE! Ta-Da! Note: if you don't hold it long enough to finish the 3 shots then you will have the bad behavior in your next shots that you already mentioned. That's why I use the multi shot H+ setting as it finishes the 3 shots the quickest!



But that's just it. To *properly* use exposure bracketing, you must NOT be in single shot mode. Yet you can do that. Either: Single shot mode should take three shots when you're doing exposure bracketing, and so should the other modes, OR, you shouldn't be able to do exposure bracketing in single shot mode.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 17, 2020)

SteveC said:


> But that's just it. To *properly* use exposure bracketing, you must NOT be in single shot mode. Yet you can do that. Either: Single shot mode should take three shots when you're doing exposure bracketing, and so should the other modes, OR, you shouldn't be able to do exposure bracketing in single shot mode.


Of course, you are completely right. To ordinary photographers using this camera, we would immediately tell the designers to do it your way (that's my preference too). But we mere users just have to use what they give us, and comment about making it better, and see if the make improvements or not. After all, a quick firmware update can fix that issue, as well as loads of other issues - IF they just looked at what we say, see the benefit in it, and make the firmware changes! Hellllloooo, Canon - can you hear this ?????


----------



## SteveC (Aug 17, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Hellllloooo, Canon - can you hear this ?????



Of course they can't. I can only hope someone that knows where to send such to where someone who can make a decision will actually see it, does so. Because most of the suggestions on this thread are good ones (the others, I don't understand so they may be good too for all I know).


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 18, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Which reminds me how irritated I was by the way exposure bracketing works in single shot mode. You have to actually press the shutter three times, and if you lose count somehow, or forget you're in that mode, you're never going to figure out why the camera is misbehaving and underexposing then overexposing. Exposure bracketing and white balance bracketing should cause a burst of the proper length even in single shot mode, since you obviously want three or five (or however many) shots. I imagine this is true for focus bracketing too.


As an alternative to burst mode, if you set the timer (a little annoying sometimes), then the camera will take the bracket series. You can ensure your composition is correct and perhaps hand-hold better. When I do landscapes or nightscapes, I can just click and forget and no matter how long the exposures / number of shots, it will just doing the series...


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 18, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Product: R5 and R6
> Request: Pre-shot buffer, like Olympus Pro Capture


Is this like the M6 II does, capture (albeit reduced res) 30 secs of pictures (like a smartphone), and then when you hit press it commits that to storage?


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 18, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Of course they can't. I can only hope someone that knows where to send such to where someone who can make a decision will actually see it, does so. Because most of the suggestions on this thread are good ones (the others, I don't understand so they may be good too for all I know).


Hi, 

My plan is to consolidate the list, ordered by the ones with the most likes/feedback to least, and make it available here. Then we can all post to the proper Canon feedback channels for our regions (if desired). 

I also suspect that Canon has people reading threads such as these as well. The more participation we get, the greater the likelihood that they are receptive to the feedback. 

The R5 is an awesome camera. It would be great if Canon made it even better by incorporating the ideas from this community of users and others who have valuable insight. 

Thanks for your participation!


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 18, 2020)

I sent two sets to Canon Support yesterday :


Heat Management


Allow me to turn off the EVF and main screen through an assignable button or menu item. I know you have power off, but 1 minute while I am walking seems unnecessary
Allow me to choose the FPS numerically. I think this is simpler than offering single, low, H, H+, so I can chose how fast
Allow me to choose whether I prioritise speed of clearing the buffer ie I/O speed or improved thermal management by slowing down the I/O speed. If I just do a burst of say 20 pictures, I won’t necessarily do another, and I may be happy to wait for them to write a little slower if it allows me to slow down heat build up.
Allow me to disable at the PHY layer either the CFE or the UHS II card without ejecting. I accept that I may need to remount, or wait for a few seconds for it to be mounted
When I get an overheat, identify the source (which would help me maybe adjust my shooting style) – such information may also help you – unless you already are aware.
Provide a warning when I am getting closer to overheat (I can define the time). Again it allows me to adjust what I am doing, rather than finding out that I have hit the warning.




Non Heat Related


Provide an option to adjust the screen sensitivity when doing touch / drag focus. The R5 seems more sensitive than the M6 II or the R. I will do some further comparisons
Can you please allow me to save settings to storage card. I appreciate that this has previously only been possible on the 1x series (of which I have had 5 bodies), but surely given the price of the R5 this is a small ask.
Allow me to assign a short name to a C1-C3 setting in the Menus, so I know which is which. Selection is still C1-C3
Allow me to combine >1 function to a button. So I might assign changing to Servo AF, Face Tracking, Animal – all in 1 – where I don’t need the full functionality of C1-C3, but I just need to change say 3 or 4 settings at once.
Same as 4, allow me to do it in the Menus, so I can have a “Batch Function” Menu where I can tag several options together
Allow me to disable Menus I don’t use.
Allow me to assign any function to any button. Believe the rate button is still restricted for instance.
Provide an external app (Windows, Mac, Smartphone) which Controls the My Menu. I appreciate the ability to do it on the camera, but it is a little more cumbersome / onerous once you want to move settings between a Menu
Allow me to Label Each of the My Menu. Combined with the Disable function, I could just have maybe 4 screens (sure I can access the others with a quick toggle to enable them, but in normal mode, I don’t need them).


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 18, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Hi,
> 
> My plan is to consolidate the list, ordered by the ones with the most likes/feedback to least, and make it available here. Then we can all post to the proper Canon feedback channels for our regions (if desired).
> 
> ...


What would also be interesting is whether people would be prepared to pay for some of the features. Just like you had to send back to get C-Log added, would users be prepared to pay for certain features rather than expect it to be free cause they just paid X,000 bucks for the camera?


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 20, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: total blackout of both EVF and screen for timelapse shooters and night shooters. The camera doesn't always need one or the other brightly glowing and wasting power for long exposures or during interval shots. Big oversight. Also, the red light should be included- option to shut it OFF in blackout mode. A timelapse shooter knows they are shooting., and bright lights are not friendly at night.

Note: I am not sure Canon reads these forums, this is not their website. I emailed my requests directly.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 20, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: Bring back the Quick View screen custom layout feature from the 5D series.
Request: Allow hot and stuck pixels to be mapped out of EVF and screen views, not just final images.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 20, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Product: R5 and R6
> Request: Landscape Panoramic mode that stitches images in-camera


This will never look good with this kind of camera that uses large optics without a use of a pano rail to put your glass at its nodal point. The lack of rotating about the nodal point of large lenses and parallax cause poor stitches due to bad distortions. This is why professionals creating panos use such rails. A cell phone with its tiny lens does not have this issue because the nodal point is so close to the same point for all applications.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 20, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Product: R5 and R6
> Request: Astrophotography features, like star tracking/autofocus


Start tracking requires motion control, unless you suggest some kind of alignment and stack/crop, which software can do much better and would only be marginally useful for deep field anyway, when you could use a real tracker and take minutes long exposures. Not to knock your idea, but it seems best to suggest features that are realistic and possible in the camera by first understanding how things work, or else Canon is likely to ignore- or explain more specifically exactly what you mean. 

Autofocus on stars is already possible and amazing with this camera. Never seen anything like it- even dim starts you can just point and focus, right in the EVF.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 20, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The firmware updates are already decided based on feedback from the employees and pro's that tried the cameras over the past few months. It takes 6 months to develop and test firmware upgrades, so rather than delay the introduction further, they plan to add features or fix minor things later. When its extremely urgent, they can do it in two months for a single feature.
> 
> Canon does not read this forum to get ideas for firmware from those who have not even used the cameras. A few Canon employees may be reading the forum, but not from Japan. Japan is reluctant to incorporate suggestions from the US users, it takes a lot to get them to listen.



That is exactly what the Canon rep told me today. They were happy to take my request for EVF and screen full OFF modes for interval or long exposure, but they said Japan makes the final determination and alluded gently to the fact it could take quite a bit of voice to get heard.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 20, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Start tracking requires motion control, unless you suggest some kind of alignment and stack/crop, which software can do much better and would only be marginally useful for deep field anyway, when you could use a real tracker and take minutes long exposures. Not to knock your idea, but it seems best to suggest features that are realistic and possible in the camera by first understanding how things work, or else Canon is likely to ignore- or explain more specifically exactly what you mean.
> 
> Autofocus on stars is already possible and amazing with this camera. Never seen anything like it- even dim starts you can just point and focus, right in the EVF.


Thanks for your participation. This was an idea that was proposed by another forum member, and posted here for completeness.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 20, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> That is exactly what the Canon rep told me today. They were happy to take my request for EVF and screen full OFF modes for interval or long exposure, but they said Japan makes the final determination and alluded gently to the fact it could take quite a bit of voice to get heard.


I wondered about that, but it's still disappointing to hear. I've lived in Japan for quite a while now. I find companies here to be highly risk adverse, intransigent, and only superficially customer-oriented. I thought with the US being one of their largest camera markets that Canon USA would somehow have a bit more say.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 20, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> That is exactly what the Canon rep told me today. They were happy to take my request for EVF and screen full OFF modes for interval or long exposure, but they said Japan makes the final determination and alluded gently to the fact it could take quite a bit of voice to get heard.


Thanks for the feedback. I spend a lot of time thinking of ways that could make using my camera better, and trying to email or post them to the manufacturers in hopes that someone will take them seriously. Based on what many people, including yourself, have said I can now see that it is a complete waste of time. I'm not going to bother any more trying to make their system better.

The only thing left is for me to enjoy what they currently offer, and share with others the joy of taking wonderful pictures with mostly wonderful cameras, and strive to get better by listening to thoughtful feedback from fellow photographers. Too bad the manufacturers, Canon included, don't feel the same.


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Aug 20, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Allow me to turn off the EVF and main screen through an assignable button or menu item. I know you have power off, but 1 minute while I am walking seems unnecessary



That is already possible. I, for example, have configured the "Set" button to "Display Off".


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Aug 20, 2020)

Product: R5 and R6
Request: DSLR-like display behaviour: normally, display and EVF are off until the eye sensor triggers the EVF on. If the eye sensor is not triggered, the display only comes on for requested image review or automatic review if enabled or for menu operation. "live view" shooting on the display can be activated with a configurable button.

Advantages:
- extremely low power consumption
- reduced dazzling of the user during low light shooting
- no distraction of customers and event guests in low light settings (even the lowest brightness setting of the display can be annoying if all you have are a few candles for light)

Of course you can force the R5 to "EVF only", but then you have to use the EVF for menus and cannot use the touch interface. Annoying. Also the EVF then stays on unnecessarily with no eye in front of it.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 20, 2020)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> That is already possible. I, for example, have configured the "Set" button to "Display Off".


Thanks for your feedback on how to shut off the back display with a single button press.
I wasn't aware of that and I've assigned it to the AF-ON button, since in the advanced manual it states that the AF-ON button has the same functionality as half-pressing the exposure button anyway. So for me (who doesn't do back button focusing) the AF-ON button has no needed use and is free for re-use.

For those who want dimmer displays for night shooting, you can have a custom my-menu screen and add to it:
* Screen brightness
* Viewfinder brightness
That way you can quickly change both of their brightnesses to the minimum visible values for night use, which ought to help. And you can still use the "display off" re-assigned button to turn the "dimmest visible back screen" to completely off.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi,



Thank you to all of the many users who provided feedback and suggestions. It’s now consolidated here below, organized by category.



Please reach out to Canon with the ones in this list that are relevant to you. The more feedback received, the more likely it is that Canon Japan will take note of these suggestions for future updates.



Link to find the Canon Support page for your region:

https://global.canon/en/support/





AUTOFOCUS/MANUAL FOCUS REQUESTS


Ability to make 1-point AF and Spot AF focus points smaller/more precise (i.e. pinpoint focus).
Ability to link metering mode to AF point spot.
Ability to decide if users in AI Servo want the shutter half press to return the camera to normal view (currently the only setting) or if they want to re-initiate the auto-focus to confirm more precise focus when magnified.
Ability to use the MF peaking and focus guide features while looking at the magnified view.
Ability to use MF while in servo mode. Would automatically temporarily switch the camera to one shot while using MF, so menus don't have to be used if in servo mode and the camera needs some help focusing more precisely.
Ability to hold the last focus used on a "focus by wire" lens and to retain the Bulb timer setting even when the camera goes to "sleep" between images
Improvements to Animal Eye AF speed and accuracy ("deep learning")
Ability to recognize more eye AF subjects like bugs/insects and ungulates.


MENU CUSTOMIZATION REQUESTS


Ability to select and customize which items appear in the Q Menu.
Ability to see exact battery percentage (not just bars) on the EVF/LCD without going in the menus.
Ability to choose the burst FPS numerically, such as 5FPS, 10FPS, 15FPS, 20FPS, etc.
Ability to shoot at fewer than 20 FPS in silent shutter.
Ability to set up more than 3 Custom modes.
Ability to choose a name for each custom mode and/or add a description.
Ability to perform “Batch Function” in the menu to change several options together (For example, Servo AF, Face Tracking, Animal all in 1)
Ability to save/backup/restore camera settings to/from memory card
Ability to choose max ISO Increments for the Auto ISO range in 1/3 stop increments instead of just full stop increments.
Ability to choose between prioritizing clearing the buffer ie I/O speed or improved thermal management by slowing down the I/O speed.
Ability to disable at the PHY layer either the CFE or the UHS II card without ejecting.
Ability to hide Menu pages or items not used.
Ability to edit the My Menu pages in a Canon external app (Windows, Mac, Smartphone) to make the process of moving items from page to page less cumbersome.


BUTTON CUSTOMIZATION REQUESTS


Ability to assign any function to any button.
Ability to program the rate button to other options.
Ability to customize the Register/Recall shooting functions list with more options, such as AI Servo.
Ability to switch to standby Video Mode settings with a single dedicated button
Ability to combine more than 1 function to a button to change several options at once (For example, Servo AF, Face Tracking, Animal all in 1)


NEW FEATURE REQUESTS


Pixel shift functionality for ultra-high MP stills images. Multi-shot high res mode.
Pre-shot buffer, like Olympus Pro Capture
Software ND Filter
Landscape panoramic mode that assists with taking photos lined up for in-camera or in-software image stitching.
Astrophotography features, like star tracking
Total blackout of both EVF and screen for timelapse shooters and night shooters. The camera doesn't always need one or the other brightly glowing and wasting power for long exposures or during interval shots. Also, the red light should be included- option to shut it OFF in blackout mode.
Add a timer delay function, which can be assigned to most buttons. Pressing that button takes you to the timer delay screen where you can set a delay of 0 (none), 2, 10 seconds or a user specified value. Another line there lets you choose if the timer delay value is cleared (or kept) after each use.
Add a video setting for "video movement trigger". If you enable this then you can take a long video on a tripod of a mostly non-moving area, and the video will record if there is any motion (by a moving animal typically) and won't record if there is no motion. A menu line can let the user specify the number of seconds before & after each motion segment where it will also record video.
Identify the primary source of overheating so user can adjust shooting style if needed.
Provide a warning when camera is getting close to overheating so user can adjust shooting style if needed.
Allow hot and stuck pixels to be mapped out of EVF and screen views, not just final images
Add an option for DSLR-like display behavior: normally, display and EVF are off until the eye sensor triggers the EVF on. If the eye sensor is not triggered, the display only comes on for requested image review or automatic review if enabled or for menu operation. "live view" shooting on the display can be activated with a configurable button.
Ability to configure magnification power during photographing (actually it's x6 and x15). I'm working with telescope (1800mm/3600mm of focal length) and x6 is far to big. I really need x2 or x3 during focusing. For now I'm switching to crop mode which gives me x1.6 on display, but this is not the solution, because I'm loosing a lot of field of view ( witch is very tiny with such a telescope).
Ability to lock the magnification during photographing - right now it's resetting to x1 after each picture taken.
Ability via a menu option to select IS, IBIS, IS+IBIS when using both RF and EF lenses with IS.
Ability to see the COLOUR BALANCE DETAILS in the IMAGE REVIEW INFO display

FLASH REQUESTS


Ability to set a higher flash synch speed.
Focus stack with flash.


BRACKETING REQUESTS


Ability to set the first initial position for focus bracketing in the middle of bracketed shots instead of starting the bracket at the focused position and increasing focus distance only.
Ability to focus on the far distance of a bracket and press a button and then focus on the near distance of a bracket and press the shutter button, then the camera could work out the rest to get the perfect bracket between them.
Ability to customize aperture bracketing relative to the current aperture chosen with menu choices: Aperture bracket: on/off, #stops per step: 1:9, #steps wider: 0:9, #steps narrower: 0:9
Ability to start a focus bracket with a single shutter release. A single shutter release will start a focus bracket. The user has a menu line slider to specify where the initial focus position is relative to the front and back of the focus range. If set to "front" then it behaves the way the focus bracket currently works. Set in the middle (for example) between the front & back and the camera will make sure that that the initial focal length is in the middle of the focus bracket, etc. The user still sets the number of steps and the distance of each step as it currently exists.
Ability to start a focus bracket with two shutter releases: The first shutter release will use the focus distance to set the back focal distance, and the second shutter release uses the focus distance (which was moved closer) to set the front focal distance and start the focus bracket. The user sets the number of steps to use, or the step size to use (but not both, as the camera figures out the other one).
Ability to save a Custom Mode with focus bracketing.


VIDEO


In the R5, ability to enable 1080p 120 fps mode. If you can manage even faster modes, add them too. But 120 fps ought to be doable on the SD card given some of the 4K modes that can go onto that card. (This may or may not apply to the R6 as well, I just haven't paid much attention to it so I don't know.)
Move the video crop mode into the same submenu where you can set time lapse and slow mo, rather than one level above them.
Ability to save .cr3 raw files from any frame of a 8K Raw video Digital Photo Processor post software.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 26, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please add a request for their Digital Photo Processor post software to allow saving to .cr3 raw files from any frame of a 8K Raw video.
Thanks


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Ability to label each My Menu page.



I believe you can already label each My Menu page. The tabs you select are still numbers, but as you highlight each one over on the right your label appears. You can just keep your eye on that and spin the wheel until you find the one you want.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Can you please add a request for their Digital Photo Processor post software to allow saving to .cr3 raw files from any frame of a 8K Raw video.
> Thanks


Sure! I added to the video section.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I believe you can already label each My Menu page. The tabs you select are still numbers, but as you highlight each one over on the right your label appears. You can just keep your eye on that and spin the wheel until you find the one you want.


You're right! There is a "Rename tab" option under "Configure" for each page. I will remove this from the list. Whoever added that suggestion will be happy to see this, if they stumble across your post.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 26, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Allow me to Label Each of the My Menu. Combined with the Disable function, I could just have maybe 4 screens (sure I can access the others with a quick toggle to enable them, but in normal mode, I don’t need them).


Good news! this is already available. See above.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I believe you can already label each My Menu page. The tabs you select are still numbers, but as you highlight each one over on the right your label appears. You can just keep your eye on that and spin the wheel until you find the one you want.


Thanks for finding that!


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 27, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Good news! this is already available. See above.


Thank you


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 27, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Thank you


You're welcome!

You are so lucky your wishes are already coming true!


----------



## Djparkerdiver (Feb 2, 2021)

Product, R5

Request, A more edit friendly and useable 4k120fps because the editing is a nightmare!!

Or ability to record externally I pro res to a monitor like tge ninja v.


----------



## usern4cr (Feb 2, 2021)

Djparkerdiver said:


> Product, R5
> 
> Request, A more edit friendly and useable 4k120fps because the editing is a nightmare!!
> 
> Or ability to record externally I pro res to a monitor like tge ninja v.


Do you know if Final Cut Pro has (now or in the future) support for the R5 4k120fps files?


----------



## stevelee (Feb 2, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Do you know if Final Cut Pro has (now or in the future) support for the R5 4k120fps files?


There is a Canon utility for importing their Raw formats into FCP X, but I don’t know what all it supports.


----------



## usern4cr (Feb 2, 2021)

stevelee said:


> There is a Canon utility for importing their Raw formats into FCP X, but I don’t know what all it supports.


I have not gotten into video on any appreciable scale, so I haven't used any post software for it. But I noticed that Tony Northrup strongly loves Final Cut Pro and that the new Mac 13" laptop with Arm chip drastically increases it's speed. I'm waiting for the Mac 16" version to come out and then I'll get one, and probably use FCP for video (assuming it works with the R5 video files I'd like to get into).


----------



## stevelee (Feb 2, 2021)

I use FCP X even though I have the whole Adobe suite, including Premiere. I’m just more used to it, and so I get more done faster. I have used Premiere when I needed more extensive color correction, just because it seemed closer to what I am used to in Photoshop. I’ve not ever shot or worked with 8K, but FCP X zips right along with 4K on my 6-year-old iMac 5K.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 3, 2021)

Djparkerdiver said:


> Product, R5
> 
> Request, A more edit friendly and useable 4k120fps because the editing is a nightmare!!
> 
> Or ability to record externally I pro res to a monitor like tge ninja v.


I record my 4K120 to my Ninja V - Found this video a while back and it works well.


----------



## IvanMladenov (Jul 15, 2021)

Add more (slower) fps rates while in electronic shutter mode!!! Not just 20fps!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 15, 2021)

IvanMladenov said:


> Add more (slower) fps rates while in electronic shutter mode!!! Not just 20fps!


It's already on the list.


MENU CUSTOMIZATION REQUESTS



Ability to select and customize which items appear in the Q Menu.
Ability to see exact battery percentage (not just bars) on the EVF/LCD without going in the menus.
Ability to choose the burst FPS numerically, such as 5FPS, 10FPS, 15FPS, 20FPS, etc.
*Ability to shoot at fewer than 20 FPS in silent shutter.*


----------



## grztus (Jul 18, 2021)

+ Ability to configure magnification power during photographing (actually it's x6 and x15). I'm working with telescope (1800mm/3600mm of focal length) and x6 is far to big. I really need x2 or x3 during focusing. For now I'm switching to crop mode witch gives me x1.6 on display, but this is not the solution, because I'm loosing a lot of field of view ( witch is very tiny with such a telescope).

+ Ability to lock the magnification during photographing - actually it's resetting to x1 after each picture taken.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2021)

How about the ability to hold the last focus used on a "focus by wire" lens and to retain the Bulb timer setting even when the camera goes to "sleep" between images?






Always learning - A tale of the RF 15-35 and a dark night


All, Tried to do some Milky Way shots over the weekend. Set up the composition with a foreground tree and was in an appropriately dark place. The sky, unfortunately did not cooperate due to some wildfire induced haze, and the images are just so-so. But, I had some new experiences with the RF...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 18, 2021)

grztus said:


> + Ability to configure magnification power during photographing (actually it's x6 and x15). I'm working with telescope (1800mm/3600mm of focal length) and x6 is far to big. I really need x2 or x3 during focusing. For now I'm switching to crop mode witch gives me x1.6 on display, but this is not the solution, because I'm loosing a lot of field of view ( witch is very tiny with such a telescope).
> 
> + Ability to lock the magnification during photographing - actually it's resetting to x1 after each picture taken.


+ The ability to use magnification in L+tracking when the lens is set to MF.

If that's too hard, a few more slots for custom modes, that way I can quickly switch to a mode that does allow magnification in MF.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 18, 2021)

The ability to save a Custom Mode with focus bracketing.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 18, 2021)

Add the ability via a menu option to select IS, IBIS, IS+IBIS when using both RF and EF lenses with IS.

I've looked and if is already there, I haven't found it.


----------



## leethecam (Jul 19, 2021)

We need information about the COLOUR BALANCE DETAILS in the IMAGE REVIEW INFO display.

Just like we can see what shutter speed or ISO was used for an image displayed in the image info when reviewing, the ability to see what colour the camera has selected when auto white balancing is very useful for events photographers or others when trying to colour match our strobes to the ambient light.

So if I can see that the camera has selected 3200K on an image taken with auto white balance, I can manually set my camera to that balance so giving similar consistency that manual exposure / aperture would offer, and I can add a suitable gel to my speedlights / strobes.

At the moment it is a guessing game or needing an expensive colour meter.

PLEEEEEASE....


----------



## stevelee (Jul 20, 2021)

leethecam said:


> We need information about the COLOUR BALANCE DETAILS in the IMAGE REVIEW INFO display.
> 
> Just like we can see what shutter speed or ISO was used for an image displayed in the image info when reviewing, the ability to see what colour the camera has selected when auto white balancing is very useful for events photographers or others when trying to colour match our strobes to the ambient light.
> 
> ...


I could see the usefulness of that, but if you are shooting Raw, the color balance is not baked into the file. It just starts out with the camera's auto setting in your computer. Couldn't you just look at the setting in Lightroom or ACR and apply that to the other pictures?


----------



## leethecam (Jul 22, 2021)

stevelee said:


> I could see the usefulness of that, but if you are shooting Raw, the color balance is not baked into the file. It just starts out with the camera's auto setting in your computer. Couldn't you just look at the setting in Lightroom or ACR and apply that to the other pictures?


When I'm out there shooting, I often need to match the colour of my strobes / speedlights to the ambient colour temperature. Alas our eyes are very good at adapting so at best this is a guessing game. No amount of post colour balancing will correct a mismatch between ambient and strobe lighting - hence the request.

Imagine shooting an event indoors which has low light levels. Typically this can be between 3200K and 2500K ambient, so I need to match my speedlights with gels. Wouldn't it be great to shoot a frame in auto white balance, see what the colour temp might be, and then set my camera manually to that and fit the correct gel - fine tuning in post to allow for auto errors. Would be a game changer in many respects for when we don't shoot tethered to a laptop.


----------



## grztus (Jul 22, 2021)

Lethecam, I was wondering if there is an exif info on the jpg picture downloaded via WiFi to android telephone to help you. Yes, there are exif infos and with some exif reader software we can check all of them on the phone, but it's only shows AWB and there is no possibility to check the actual value of balance temperature. So you have right, this feature might be important in some cases and should be added.


----------



## U-Type (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you for starting this thread. I've kept a long list of things I wished could be changed, and I'm glad I can post it somewhere. It seems that my post is so long it's exceeded the character count, so I'll separate feature requests and bugs to different posts.

*My Wishlist for Improved Usability: 

1. Auto-rotate the display of photos during photo playback based on camera orientation. *


I know there’s an [Auto Rotate] option in the [Set-up menu] with 3 options, but what I’m referring to is an extension to this feature. What I would like to see is an option to allow the camera to always display the image in the correct orientation no matter what the current orientation of the camera is. 
*Example problem scenario*: Set [Auto Rotate] to the 1st option (rotates for camera and computer). Turn camera 90 degrees to left so camera is vertical and shutter button on top. Take a photo. Press the play button to see the photo. The photo will be displayed in the wrong orientation because it has rotated the photo to be viewed for when the camera is level. 
*Example problem scenario 2*: Set [Auto Rotate] to the 2nd option (rotates for computer only). Turn camera 90 degrees to left so camera is vertical and shutter button on top. Take a photo. Press the play button to see the photo. The photo will be displayed in the correct orientation for now. But if you level the camera to be horizontal, the photo is still displayed in the wrong orientation (looks rotated 90 degrees clockwise). If you turn the camera 90 degrees to the right so it's vertical and shutter button is on the bottom, then the displayed picture is upside down. 
*Solution*: Auto rotate the displayed image based on current camera orientation in addition to compensating for the initial photo orientation. I know this feature exists in the Canon point and shoot product line because I've seen it work before, it would help bring even more consistency with the Canon brand image and improve usability by implementing this feature on the R5 and all cameras. 
* 



2. Allow customizable functionality to the [RATE] button, the [LOCK] button. *


The default functions on these two buttons are ones I never use during a photo and video shooting scenario, but I would love to have assigned to other functions because I’ve run out of customizable buttons to use. 
* 



3. Add additional commonly ratios in for the [Cropping/aspect ratio] menu in [Shooting menu] for both photo and video modes *


I would love to see these ratios as available options which would help with framing and creativity for both photography and video, such as: 
1.85:1 
2.35:1 
2:1 

An even better solution would be to allow custom ratios which can be input via the camera interface, but I know that requires more development time and effort to do, so common crop ratios would already be a huge win. 
* 



4. Allow all currently customizable buttons to have all the same assignable functions when possible *


*Problem*: For many of the buttons that are currently customizable, each has a different set of options to what they can be assigned to do (see the chart on pg.823 of the manual for FW1.3). I believe there’s no reason to artificially limit the button’s ability based on what may be a perceived “usefulness” of certain functions on certain buttons. Each person may have a different way of using the camera and I wish the button customization can accommodate that.
*Use case example:* There are several of these cases, but for one example I would like to use the [M-Fn] or the [SET] button to “Switch to registered AF function” but it can’t. Somehow that can only be triggered by other buttons like [AF-ON], [DOF preview], etc.
*Solution*: Make all customizable buttons have the same assignable options, minus the ones that are actually physically impossible to do for some buttons, such as a button doing dial functions.
* 



5. Add a customizable button option to toggle [C-LOG View Assist On/Off] for Video shooting mode *


Currently, buttons can be customized to toggle on/off very helpful features like zebra or focus peaking, but there’s no shortcut for toggling View Assist when C-LOG is enabled. Allowing that toggle will be a huge help for video workflows.
 

* 



6. Add a [Custom Timer] or at least a [5s Timer] to the Drive Mode options for single photos *


*Problem*: For single shot long exposures on the tripod, I find a 2 second timer is often too quick for the vibration to subside before the exposure to start, and 10 seconds is sometimes too long of a wait. This *not* *related* to timelapse/interval shooting.
*Solution*: Add a Custom Length timer, like 1-10 seconds as an additional Drive Mode. This way I can choose something like 5 seconds long of a delay before the long exposure starts. I know this feature existed on other Canon camera models like the old Powershot S80, and was extremely helpful. If not a custom length timer then at least something like a preset 5s timer would be great.
* 



7. Add a customizable button option to directly put the camera to sleep (mainly for power saving). *


*Problem*: Currently [Toggle Eco Mode] or [Display Off] functionality will only turn off the screen but the screen will turn back on too easily. For example if I press [Display Off] via a customized button, the display will turn on again if the focus ring is moved (on some lenses) or if anything comes near to the viewfinder (when Screen/Viewfinder display is set to [Auto 1] or [Auto 2]). This happens if the camera is on a neck strap and is resting on the person’s chest. It’s only when the camera finally does go to proper sleep when the Auto-Power off time is reached, it won’t wake up from the Viewfinder Proximity sensor or focus ring movement. 
*Use Case*: This is an issue for a user who wants to maximize power savings but also keep the camera ready to take photos at all times. The ECO mode is probably meant to accommodate this situation but the screen dims too quickly during many shooting scenarios and gets in the way of framing. Turning the power off then on again takes too long and sometimes shots can be missed because of the power on process, like physically reaching for the power dial, OS bootup, shutter curtain opening, and sensor cleaning. 
*Solution 1 (Best)*: Add a function to directly put the camera to sleep and be assignable via [Customize Buttons] 
*Solution 2*: Add an option to not wake up the screen by the Viewfinder Proximity Sensor (when Screen/Viewfinder display is set to [Auto 1] or [Auto 2]) and option to not wake up screen via focus ring movement. 
*Solution 3*: Add a setting to enable/disable screen dimming of ECO mode, or customize the timer for which the screen dimming happens. 
* 



8. Add ability to magnify during video recording *


It would be very helpful to be able to magnify the live view just to check focus during video recording, just like you can do so while it’s not recording. 
* 

9. Add ability to show histogram during video recording *


It would be very helpful to be able to see the histogram during video recording, just like you can do so while it’s not recording.


----------



## U-Type (Aug 20, 2021)

-----------------

*Bugs, currently on R5 Firmware 1.3.1 (haven't tested on 1.4 but these things don't seem to be addressed in their changelog)*

----------------



*1.* One of the biggest issues (which I’ve already covered with you guys in the previous email) is the AF system* preferring to focus on the background rather than the foreground for overlapping narrow subjects*, which is completely opposite to all previous Canon DSLR AF behaviour.

* 

2. Switching from [AI Servo] to [One shot] via customized button will not correctly change metering behaviour *


*Problem*: After I switch from [AI Servo] to [One shot] via the customized button, the metering stays continuous even after the camera has locked focus, despite enabling the setting that locks metering after AF. This “problem” can only be fixed after entering menu and immediately exiting, or turning the camera off then on and starting in One-Shot mode. I suspect anything that will interrupt/refresh the live view system will be able to stop this, such as playback. If camera is powered on into One-Shot AF, then the metering will correctly stop after focus is locked.
*Settings*:
I have the DOF Preview button set to [One-shot AF <-> Servo AF]
Shutter button is the default [Metering + AF start], and it’s used to meter and lock focus in this case
[AE Lock meter. Mode after focus] is set to enabled for all metering modes

 

*3. In certain situations during One-Shot AF, letting go of the focus button even after focus confirmation will throw off the focus. *


*Problem details*: After I press the back-button Animal Eye AF focus and the lock on is confirmed (green), and then I let go, the focus gets thrown off, with what looks like an attempt to focus on the currently manually positioned AF point.
*Reproduction Steps*: Hopefully these steps can reproduce the issue:
Set the AF-On button to [Eye detection AF]
[Subject to detect] as [Animal]
Continuous AF as [Disabled]
AF Operation as [ONE SHOT AF]
Initial Servo AF pt for face/tracking as [(2nd option) AF pt set for [1pt, spot, expanded, zone]]
Lens drive when AF impossible [On]
Lens set to AF
Now in live view, set the current AF method to [1-point AF] or [Spot AF]
Put a bird subject in the frame and make the eye visible and easily detectable by the eye autofocus
Manually move the focus point away to somewhere that’s not the bird, for example the background or another subject that’s not on the same focal plane
Hold the AF-On button until the focus is locked on the eye (eye has to be detected), then let go. Sometimes the focus might be thrown off, and it seems to me like it will focus towards the chosen focus point for a few milliseconds.
Or
Rapidly press and release the AF-On button. Sometimes the focus might be thrown off, and it seems to me like it will focus towards the chosen focus point for a few milliseconds despite the eye detection box always being on the bird eye the whole time.

* 

4. Pause Movie Servo AF state will be will unpaused every time you enter menu or playback and back to live view. *


*Problem*: When I use the [Pause Movie Servo AF] with a customized button to pause movie servo AF, enter the menu, or review a footage, then go back into live view, the Servo AF will automatically turn on again.
*Solution 1*: Respect and remember the pause setting even when going into menu or playback or after a power cycle.
*Solution 2*: Add a Customizable button function to toggle [Movie Servo AF Enable/Disable] rather than just pausing/unpausing
 

*5. AF Servo focus will keep moving towards target focal distance when AF button is let go even Continuous AF is Disabled, inconsistent with One-Shot AF behaviour. *


*Problem*: When I have AF set to AF Servo, and I quickly half-press and let go of the shutter button (with default shutter button configuration), the camera will keep attempting to move focus towards the estimated focus distance of the selected AF point. This is with Continuous AF [Disabled]. This is different behaviour from all previous Canon DSLRs AF Servo behaviour as well as R5’s own One-Shot AF behaviour, as when the half-pressed shutter is let go, the focus attempt will stop immediately regardless of whether or not it reached the estimated focus distance.
*Solution*: Stop focus movement as soon as focus button is let go, which would then be consistent with One-Shot AF focus behaviour as well as previous Canon DSLR Servo behaviour


----------



## ngalli (Dec 10, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Greetings CanonRumors members and Canon enthusiasts,
> 
> After the exciting announcement of the R5 and R6 last week, we learned a lot about the new features that will be available in these cameras. Canon has indicated that they are listening to user feedback, and will hopefully be making firmware improvements to these bodies based on customer experiences once we start receiving the cameras. These improvements are likely to include both new functionality and refinements to existing features.
> 
> ...


Request: Add golden ratio (fibonacci spiral) and phi ratio grids to viewfinder.


----------

